# Look Keo 2 Max White Thoughts



## mcmaclellan (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting the Keo 2 max pedals for my new roubaix. Does anyone have any thoughts? I was quoted at $179 for them. Anyone have good/bad experiences with this pedal?

thanks,
Morgan


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

How about $98 instead? http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-track-bike/Pedals-Road-Look-Keo-2-Max-Pedals/LOOKPEDA140


----------



## mcmaclellan (Sep 23, 2009)

that is a pretty sweet deal! I don't think I can wait for it to ship from the UK though. I'll keep that site in my favs for later though.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you tell me if there is any differance between the bearings used in the max carbon and the max white ??? 

Thanks Twiggy73


----------

